# Me Riding a Belgian



## Stella_8800_ (Jul 15, 2008)

Below are some pictures of me riding my uncle's Belgian Draft horse. His name is Jed (Jedediah) and is so sweet. I love him.



















Reply and tell me if you think that you would be either too scared or happy to get on him and canter him. (Like I did!)


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol!! He's cute!! I'd be happy to get on him but would be scared to canter him!!! Lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's so cute!! How lucky...I'd love to ride one of those!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

He's beautiful! I'd love to canter a horse that big!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock: :shock:  THATS AWESOME! He's stunning and those are fantastic photos!! I adore photos of people riding drafts. Good for you! I bet you had a lot fun


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Gosh what a big fella! :shock: 

FUN!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

reminds me of that movie "wild hearts can't be broken" [sigh] he's so beautiful!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

did you use a ladder to get on him??he is huge and beautiful
how was his canter??


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

He is gorgeous. We have a big ol' boy too, and I would love to jump up on him some time and canter him! The big guys are just so sweet.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Coooooooooool. :shock:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Ooh, he's pretty! Looks like you had a lot of fun with him!


----------

